# Women's U.S. Ski Team Star Sarah Schleper & Husband Own '83 Ur quattro



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We're currently on a phone conference / preview for Audi's _Truth in Motion_ documentary about the U.S. Ski Team. One of the questions thrown at women's ski team star Sarah Schleper was whether she owns an Audi. Turns out she and her husband own a 1983 Ur quattro. For carting their son around they also have an A6, but we're pretty impressed with Sarah's oldschool rallying tastes. Good luck to Sarah and her teammates when they go to Vancouver.
Also, you can watch _Truth in Motion_ on Saturday at 8PM on NBC.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Women's U.S. Ski Team Star Sarah Schleper & Husband Own '83 Ur quattro ([email protected])*

that's cool!


----------



## ninestone (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey, thats my wife. 
Sepp I loved your thread on the restoration.
Ill post a pic soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (ninestone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninestone* »_Hey, thats my wife. 
Sepp I loved your thread on the restoration.
Ill post a pic soon.

Welcome to the site. We look forward to seeing the car. 
How's Vancouver?


----------



## ninestone (Feb 16, 2010)

We are in Jackson Hole WY, training at the moment, we are heading over at the end of the week.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (ninestone)*

Good luck. When are her events? We'll be sure to watch.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Good luck. When are her events? We'll be sure to watch.

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ninestone (Feb 16, 2010)

She races Giant Slalom on the 24 and the Slalom is the 26. 
Thanks.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (ninestone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninestone* »_Hey, thats my wife. 
Sepp I loved your thread on the restoration.
Ill post a pic soon.

Very cool!!!
Thanks for the kind words, more to come on the resto in the Summer, when I get the car shipped out here..


----------

